# Logiciel videur de batterie



## fabe38 (25 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir

Comme je l'ai pas mal lu un peu partout, j'avais la batterie de mon ipod touch qui tenait bien le premier jour, et le second jour, elle tombait à 2%.
J'ai tout essayé et pensais que ma batterie était défectueuse.
En fait, j'ai trouvé LE logiciel anodin qui me vide la batterie (hormis le wifi pour ceux qui ont la chance d'y avoir accès, bien sûr!); 
*Solitaire City*.
Peut être l'aviez vous déjà remarqué?
Je n'ai pas trouvé le nom de cette appli en faisant une recherche sur ce forum.
Donc, il ne faut pas hésiter à fermer cette appli après utilisation, d'autant que la partie est gardée en état, et la batterie tient bien plus longtemps!

fabien38
http://www.trains-de-jardin.fr/


----------



## fandipod (26 Octobre 2008)

Ok merci de l'info.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2009)

J'ai installé ce jeu. Il est très sympa mais effectivement gros consommateur de batterie.


----------

